# Seinfield XXX (kinda NSFW)



## Excitement! (Sep 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUDuHqeXVH4
So like, this is a real thing that you can buy if you really want to. Continuing the porn industry's time-honored tradition of making pornos based on pop culture phenomena, Seinfeild XXX is a porno based on Seinfield. You really have to see it to get the full effect.

NOTE: ok so it's a youtube preview so no nudity or dickings, BUT there's talk of sexxxx so NSFW.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 5, 2009)

THEY REPLACE THE KEYBOARD BASS WITH CLICHE SEX FUNK BASS
I LOVE IT!!!!



> Cramer: "I'm limp as an Argentinian sombrero, Garry!"


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow. For a Seinfeld parody it was actually sorta good.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 5, 2009)

lol wow, George was even uglier than before. XD


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 5, 2009)

I think I'm going to be sick...


----------



## Ophee (Apr 8, 2011)

I see.  I see...  His poor mother using the wrong flashlight.  Oh dear.

Good stuff, but the porn industry has always been doing that.  This is opposite of what others tend to do: use John Williams classic music for sex scenes.  Here, they use classic scenes with sex music.  IT IS ALL BACKWARDS!  LOL.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 8, 2011)

This is actually from 2009.

They already made a sequel.

But I gotta say... the impressions in here aren't very good. The Simpsons porno was better.


----------

